# Connecting OTA Antenna to 622



## hyzdufan (Apr 8, 2006)

I am about 30 miles from Charlotte, NC, and I'd like to find an antenna that will allow me to receive HD Locals from Charlotte (which I've confirmed they are available). I know this can be hooked directly to the 622, but can anyone recommend an antenna that meets my needs that can stay INDOORS? One that isn't to large, easy to hide?

Or this is not feasible at all? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

antennaweb.org will tell you where the station towers are from your location and their distance. It will make recommendations on the type of outside antenna to use but not on any specific brands or models.


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

AVS OTA Charlotte, NC Thread


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I have a large rooftop antenna that I put in my attic. Works great. I'm not sure which kind it is for sure. I went to Radio Shack and bought the biggest one they sell.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

30 miles is stretching an indoor antenna.

If you can put an antenna in your attic it should be twice as powerful as you need to make up for signal loss being under the roof.

Multi-path may also be a problem in an attic.

Charlotte has most digitals on UHF, but one PBS on ch 11. I'd try a Channel Master 4228 if there is room in the attic for it (about 40 inches high and 40 inches wide). It is about 5dB on ch 11 - might get that one too.


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> 30 miles is stretching an indoor antenna.
> 
> If you can put an antenna in your attic it should be twice as powerful as you need to make up for signal loss being under the roof.
> 
> ...


Hello hyzdufan --

i live 30 miles from roanoke and lynchburg, va and i am using a 4228 that is hung from the ceiling of my garage - and get excellent results. antennaweb.org also suggested a CM amplifier which i also bought.

you have gotten some good advice so far -

the AVS site is great - they have threads dealing with almost any decent size city in the US. our lynchburg/roanoke site is monitored by fox channel technicians and several other networks - a lot of times if there is a problem from their end, they will get on and make a post about what the problem is before any viewers have a chance to get on and complain about the interruption in service.

the antennaweb.org will give you good recommendations - just type in your address and info about your house's construction.

i would suggest another site to buy the antenna - solidsignal.com. i bought my 4228 from them and it arrived damaged. i called the customer service department fully expecting to have to wait for my damaged unit to be received back at solidsignal before they would send out a new one - but they didn't - they shipped the new one immediately. it's nice to have that good an experience with the company.

good luck,

gil


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Speaking of antennas, does anyone have a suggestion for a good indoor antenna. I'm going to be getting a new computer in July that has an ATSC tuner and instead of stringing some more cable, I was going to get a good indoor antenna to use only occasionally. Thanks


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

lujan said:


> Speaking of antennas, does anyone have a suggestion for a good indoor antenna. I'm going to be getting a new computer in July that has an ATSC tuner and instead of stringing some more cable, I was going to get a good indoor antenna to use only occasionally. Thanks


The Zenith/Phillips Silver Sensor is highly rated. Won't pick up VHF though.
Another is just a simple double bowtie. Both good for up to 15 or 20 miles in many cases.
Found the silver sensor at http://store.snapstream.com/phdtv1.html?gclid=CJfS2Zip4YwCFReEhgodf2aZzg
for $25.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks Grandude!


----------



## dad2trips (Oct 28, 2006)

I have an indoor antenna made by Terk that I purchased from Best Buy. Seems to work well. I am about 30 miles outside of Cleveland.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...ennas&lp=4&type=product&cp=1&id=1118844608800

Tim


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

dad2trips said:


> I have an indoor antenna made by Terk that I purchased from Best Buy. Seems to work well. I am about 30 miles outside of Cleveland.
> Tim


Many people, me included, consider Terk antennas as somewhat overpriced.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

While Terk antennas work well for some people, as a general rule, they are overpriced, and they underperform. You are better off using your money to buy some other brand.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

lujan said:


> I'm going to be getting a new computer in July that has an ATSC tuner and instead of stringing some more cable, I was going to get a good indoor antenna to use only occasionally.


Unless you have line of sight to the towers, you're going to have a tough time with an indoor antenna. One of the downsides of living in the "hills of Texas".


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

harsh said:


> Unless you have line of sight to the towers, you're going to have a tough time with an indoor antenna. One of the downsides of living in the "hills of Texas".


The only separation between my home and the towers are walls (my house and posssibly one other to the back of my home). Will that affect it much?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

lujan said:


> The only separation between my home and the towers are walls (my house and posssibly one other to the back of my home). Will that affect it much?


That depends on the building materials in your walls. The directional issue is going to be a real terror with UHF unless the stations are _very_ close and you can get by with a loop or bow tie antenna.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I can practically see the towers from where I live so the closeness is not the problem. The house is made with wood and stucco. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## CALI_WATCHER (Mar 22, 2007)

Grandude said:


> The Zenith/Phillips Silver Sensor is highly rated. Won't pick up VHF though.
> Another is just a simple double bowtie. Both good for up to 15 or 20 miles in many cases.
> Found the silver sensor at http://store.snapstream.com/phdtv1.html?gclid=CJfS2Zip4YwCFReEhgodf2aZzg
> for $25.


I bought one too, I bought it from Circuit City for $25.00 I am 24 miles from the tower with line of sight.. works great (here in Los Angeles).

Very inexpensive and does a very good job!


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

lujan said:


> I can practically see the towers from where I live so the closeness is not the problem. The house is made with wood and stucco. Thanks for all the input.


Stucco is layered over metal screen mesh. That is not a good start. If the insulation on the house is foil lined, which is very highly possible, an inside antenna won't work well.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

whatchel1 said:


> Stucco is layered over metal screen mesh. That is not a good start. If the insulation on the house is foil lined, which is very highly possible, an inside antenna won't work well.


True, but I suppose that it might also depend on how many and where the windows are.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

There are a lot of large windows on the side of the house where the towers are so I may give it a shot with the Silver Sensor.


----------



## lemmalone (Jun 28, 2007)

You might try making one of the antennas detailed in the thread below. Easy and cheap to make. At your distance, particularly indoors, I'm guessing that you would need a four-bay bowtie pointed out a window. But it would be worth trying the two-bay described in the first post, which requires hangers, tin foil and a little bit of wood. Also, if it's at all feasible to put it outside, I'm guessing that the two-bay would work, and would be unobtrusive. If one of these works, even if you don't like the look or build of it, you can buy a commercial version with some confidence in what it will do for your situation.

I'm new, so I just learned I can't post the link. If you enter "make your own bow-tie antenna" into Google, go to the lumenlab forum link, which is currently the third listed url in the search results.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions, but my whole purpose is so that I don't have to run more wire. I already have an outside antenna that I use with my 622. I want a simple indoor solution for a PC with an ATSC TV tuner. I wouldn't use it often for viewing or recording.


----------



## lemmalone (Jun 28, 2007)

lujan said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, but my whole purpose is so that I don't have to run more wire. I already have an outside antenna that I use with my 622. I want a simple indoor solution for a PC with an ATSC TV tuner. I wouldn't use it often for viewing or recording.


Sorry, I didn't read your first post carefully. I would still recommend trying the first antenna on the lumenlab site if you don't mind a bit of diy, and maybe the four-bay if you have space. Alot of people in the thread have had success indoors.


----------



## CALI_WATCHER (Mar 22, 2007)

lemmalone said:


> Sorry, I didn't read your first post carefully. I would still recommend trying the first antenna on the lumenlab site if you don't mind a bit of diy, and maybe the four-bay if you have space. Alot of people in the thread have had success indoors.


I was going to put an outside antenae first, but when I tried the inside it worked amazingly great... so I decided to just use the inside.. and it picks up everything great!

If you want outside, Radio Shack has some options that you can mount right outside your wall that picks up HD well.. sorry i forgot the name, but it is small...


----------

